# FS: Atomic SX8 kids skis and boots



## gorgonzola (Jan 3, 2010)

Atomic Supercross SX8 140cm
Good condition, great intermediate ski 107-65-88 R13 top sheets excellent, a full tune will make these just like new
Solomon C609 bindings DIN 2.5-9
Nordica GP T3 Super boots 23.5 (Y5+/M5.5)
$150 takes all with poles - Eastern PA


----------



## gorgonzola (Jan 12, 2010)

bump, i hate to see these not being enjoyed! make an offer, will sell skis/boots seperately. i guess on to ebay and craigs list...


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 8, 2010)

bump - i never did anything with these


----------



## gorgonzola (Nov 29, 2010)

$125 shipped


----------

